# lasix?



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I am the one that posted about the milk fever recently. Thanks for all the advice. My vet insists that the most beneficial thing I could do for the goat with the congested udder is to give her lasix. One today and then one tomorrow--along with the dex steroid. I have no experience with this--but I thought I heard somewhere that one shouldn't use lasix with goats. Help!
Christine


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

It's a diuretic, right? I remember my dad taking it along with his blood pressure medication and also needed to take potassium b/c it depletes the body of that. But that's long term. Have no clue in goats!


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't know anything about it in goats. I was on it when I had a cardiomyopathy & loaded up with about fifty pounds of excess fluid. It did suck out my potassium, bad. Plus, it makes you pee about every five minutes. I'd be really reluctant to give it to a goat unless she was in really bad shape, and there was nothing else that would help.

Tom


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I just recently read on a thread that lasix isn't good for goats. It can throw off the potassium balance. I've never known any goat breeder to use it. When I've had a goat with edema or a congested udder, I've massaged it at milking time and on one doe, I used peppermint oil and that helped. Kathie


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Your vet is the one with the DVM degree...follow his treatment. You're paying for his knowledge. Just keep in the back of your mind about the potassium. Any problems with the doe...get her to him ASAP.
Kaye


----------



## goat girl (Dec 11, 2007)

I found the thread about the lasix too. Since my vet has not seen the goat--just was talking to him, I think I am going to wait on it and continue with the massage, dex, peppermint rub, warm compresses, etc.---The vets experience is mostly with cattle.
Christine


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Is there anything on Lasix in goatkeeping 101 in the old saanendoah.com drug info? Vicki


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

I have used Lasix many times for congestion or edema in an udder - it works wonderfully. Also used it on 2 does who picked up a Viral Pneumonia at the Stock Show. They were so congested that it sounded like they were drowning in fluid. Probably wouldn't have saved them, had I not used it. Several people that were at the show lost their animals.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No Vicki nothing in Sannendoah info on Lasix


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Sondra,
Try furosemide. Lasix is a brand name.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I did Kaye and it isn't there either only thing on diruetics is don't use with gent.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Just my 2 cents. But when I was on lasix, I wasn't allowed to breastfeed as it would go through the milk, very bad for infants, maybe goat kiddies to if you are feeding it to them as well.
Megan


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin Got the poop on using Lasix for udder edema or congested udders. *NOT a good idea*. 1. It WILL throw the system out of balance in the loss of potassium and phosphorus (at the one time that everything needs to be running smoothly-at freshening), it won't treat the underlying cause of the problem, it can dehydrate the doe at the one time she REALLY needs fluids, and last but not least...really hard on the liver. *_Used to be_* a great drug to use in cattle to relieve the pressure in the udder...but since, new and better drugs have entered the scene. "NO, the drugs are not dispensed to layman."

Again, the best drug suggested was Dexamethasone. Along with a lecture on lowering protein% and grain amounts until *after* freshening. 
Kaye


----------

